# Looking for savory tuile recipe using egg whites



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a savory tuile recipe. When doing any kind of search I get a lot of parmesan and melted cheese based ones, which I already have. I need one that doesn't have a sweet taste (no sugar/powdered sugar or heavy on the honey which some asian recipes have), uses egg whites and flour, and is a batter-based that I can spread onto a cut out template or spread into shapes on a silpat. I guess I just need to experiment, but was wondering if someone had a basic or favorite one that I could start from. I can always change the flavor of it. Thanks!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Savory Coconut Tuiles Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

FYI someone forwarded this to me; I think I'll tinker with it for my needs:

Foodservice Forums - Savoury Tuile

Recipe for savory tuiles.

Thx again.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I remember seeing a savory tuile and i believe it was made out of like instant mashed potatoes or something.

Tuile batter is very easy as you know and it doesnt cost much to experiment with.

I would maybe try grinding up some spices,

Ahh throw in some herbs


----------



## moreink (Feb 6, 2006)

GhettoRacingKid,

You're right:

When I posted this I was hoping to get a tested recipe so that I didn't have to spend a lot of time experimenting...  but I have now exactly what I needed so it's all good.

Thanks for your tips!


----------



## soon-to-be-chef (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi
I am kinda new here
I was looking for a recipe for chestnut flavoured tuile.
If anybody has any idea about a recipe or even how i should go about trying to make myself i am open to ideas


----------

